# Civil Service Communities Hiring



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Any LEO's know of their departments hiring next year off the upcoming Police Service Exam.. ?? Also anyone know of Dept's that hire EMT Certified over non EMT certified?


----------

